# Civilian & Law Enforcement Competition Sept 11,2010



## Ish (Jul 23, 2010)

Professional Canine Services presents;

The 1st Annual Pro K9 Services "Serve & Protect Competition"

Sat. Sept. 11, 2010

Law Enforcement K9 Training Center 
10377 Lanes Farm Lane 
Culpeper, VA. 2270

This will be the "1st TIME EVER" that a K9 Pro Sport event will be divided into Training Division & Personal Protection Division for "CIVILIANS ONLY" & the Patrol Dog Division for "LAW ENFORCEMENT ONLY"

For complete rules on K9 Pro Sports go to; K9PS Home or K9PS Officials & Rules

Training Division & Personal Protection Division will start 9:00Am. Contestants need to check-in at 8:00am.

Due to liability reasons the Patrol Dog Division will start after lunch around 2:00pm. Contestant need to check-in at 1:00pm.

The Patrol Division will be set up to test the fortitude, power and team work of the Handler and the K9. All contestants for the Patrol Dog Div. must be current sworn law enforcement employees and must be "CURRENTLY CERTIFIED" as a K9 Team to participate.

Required Duty Equipment: 
* A loose collar either buckle or slip chain 
* Must wear Duty Boots 
* Duty belt is not required

Disqualifications; 
* Use of E-collar or pinch collars 
* May not wear anything resembling training equipment 
* Wearing of tennis shoes or running shoes 
* Lack of proper control over K9 
* K9 biting of anyone but the decoys 
* No firearms or weapons allowed on the course at ANY time.

All Decoys on the day will be Law Enforcement & Virginia Police Canine Association Certified decoys.

Judges are;

Ismail Moore, Sr. K9 Pro Sports judge, Cert. Decoy VPCA

Bryant Arrington, Active Law Enforcement Supervisor & K9 Handler 30 years each, licensed with the DEA, BATF, DCJS, Master Trainer & President of VPCA.

Registration fees; 
Training Div. $40 
Personal Protection Div. $50 
Patrol Dog Div. $60

Those who pass the Training Div. will receive a Medallion from K9PS. This is not a tittle it is just what it is says it is, Training Div. Training Div is the only Div. you can request to be done with a bite sleeve vs the bite suit. You can use other training aids like pinch collars, tugs, etc. NO E-Collars!

Awards will be given to the top 3 Teams in Personal Protection & Patrol Dog Div day of the event. All other teams that pass will receive a Certificate in the mail.

A quick synopsis of each Div;

Traing div; on leash obedience, heel, turn, change of pace, distraction, figure eight, change of position, civil agitation, attack on handler.

Personal Protection div; on leah obedience, heel, turns, change of position, change of pace, figure eight, stay from motion, distraction, recall, stay-handler out of sight, civil agitation, attach on handler, courage test.

Patrol Dog div; off leash obedience, heel, turns, change of position, change of pace, figure 8, pass & pick up, stay from motion, distraction, down on recall, recall, surprise exercise, call off, dual attack, obstacle course.

** a distraction can be anything that could be encountered in a normal daily living situation, but not designed with dog training as its original function. Training equipment will not be used.

Spectators & Guests; 
The event is free of charge for all spectators, and the event is open to all at 9:00am. There will be apparel for purchase, raffle for prizes, training equipment, etc. It is strongly suggested that you bring a lawn chair. All spectators are REQUIRED to remain behind the fences and barricades to prevent injury. Parents are cautioned to watch children carefully, and we ask that children are not allowwed to run around the event area. All spectatores need to speak to the Handlers before the approaching the dogs, as these are Working Dogs. Some may be friendly to people or children, but others may not tolerate being petted or near people.

ALWAYS ASK BEFORE APPROACHING ANY DOG!

Virginia Police Canine Association 
Professional Canine Services Inc. Law Enforcement K-9 Training 
K9PS Home 
The Federation of Working Dogs 
http://www.dreamteamkennels.com


----------

